# Nordale Heat Press went on fire. Advice on repair?



## m2c2designs (Feb 12, 2009)

I bought a heat press on Ebay from nordale imports in Arizona. Week before last I was getting ready to press a job. I got the first shirt warmed up and closed the press one of the wires started smoking, the outer cover caught on fire and the wire came loose from the right hand prong. My question after all of that is: how is the best way to fix this. I called nordale, I emailed them pics and they told me it wasn't under warranty(which I thought was 3yrs). Any way I can reattach the wire?

Thanks in Advance,
Michael


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would suggest this is a job for a _qualified_ electrician....a lot of the press warranties are for the heating element...this sounds like it is something other than that. Items like this off ebay often have much shorter warranty periods that if you purchased in a brick and mortar store...maybe 90 day or 6 months...I would check your sales material to see what was under warranty and how long was it..


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nordale sells junk and there is no warranty unless you pay extra for it. Their presses are cheap, Chinese made junk, manufactured with the absolute cheapest materials available. They are not even UL certified. 

That said, your press was probably starving for amperage. You should have a dedicated 15 amp (minimum) and preferably a 20 amp DEDICATED circuit for your press. NOTHING else should be on the circuit. Unfortunately, those cheap presses have no safeguards except to start smoldering or just burst into flames. 

I'm truly sorry about your misfortune, but you should seriously consider buying from a reputable dealer who will stand behind a quality product in the future. You get what you pay for.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

can you send some picture of the parts maybe i can help you. i'm eletronics and electrical technician.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

If you payed with paypal make compliant with paypal you may get your money back.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Ouch! If you just bought the machine I would definitely dispute the charge on PayPal or your credit card. Their EBay ad says you have to buy a 1 year warranty for $49.99. Where are you located? Maybe we can help.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

So sorry that you had this problem!
One of the good foreign presses is made by Sunie / Seiki.
Ebay has them and Proworld sells them too!

Was this nordale press a 5 in 1 press or just a normal press?


616


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

enigma1 said:


> Nordale sells junk and there is no warranty unless you pay extra for it. Their presses are cheap, Chinese made junk, manufactured with the absolute cheapest materials available. They are not even UL certified. ... you should seriously consider buying from a reputable dealer who will stand behind a quality product in the future. You get what you pay for.


I have a 4 in 1 press that I bought through Nordale and I'm very happy with it. It is easier to use than my expensive press (the one from a reputable manufacturer and dealer). I get better results from it as well. Yeah it's a cheap Chinese model, but it works and works better than my expensive American model. Sometimes you get less than what you pay for.

My cheapo Chinese model came with a digital timer and temperature control. My expensive American model came with an on/off switch, a cheap thermometer dial that is so small it can barely be seen, and a battery operated timer glued to the top of the press.

American products aren't necessarily better just because they were manufactured here; a lot of American products are assembled from parts made overseas. The reason they cost so much more isn't always a quality issue. Sometimes it's just the difference in wages paid to the workers that adds cost to the product. A well known example is the auto industry.

I buy American when I can afford it. My house is American. My car is American. My computer is, well it's a Dell so who knows where it was made, but my printers are American, one press is American, but the other press is Chinese. My laptop is a Sony.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

lben said:


> I have a 4 in 1 press that I bought through Nordale and I'm very happy with it.


Hey loretta

Did you purchase directly from nordale or through ebay?

How long have you had the press?

also..... did you purchase the 49.99 1yr warranty?



618


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought it through eBay, and I don't recall getting the warranty with it. I bought it last summer sometime. I actually bought 2 of them, but one is still un-opened in the box because I don't have room for any more presses. I thought I was going to lose another auction, so instead of waiting for it to be over I found a buy it now press, bought it, then a day or so later won the auction on the other one... never fails.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

A fire is a serious malfunction. Other parts or components could have been damaged by the flames. There is no way I would use this press unless it was serviced by a qualified technician. A press is not worth burning your shop or house down for. 

I would recommend you find a company that services these machines, or buy a new press that comes with UL listing, and a warranty. Not everyone is as lucky as the next customer. 

Now that yours has gone on fire, you know you have a problem on your hands. Good luck to you, and most of all, be safe.


----------



## m2c2designs (Feb 12, 2009)

I am located in Indiana. I have attached pictures here. I am looking into the paypal. I sent an email to Nordale, am waiting for a reply, but I really don't think I will get one. Seems like the only phone numbers are cells for the owners. Thanks for all the help. I think this press is going to the junk yard, as I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Michael - all I can say is thank goodness. Without realizing it, I breathed a sigh of relief when you said you may send this thing to the junkyard. Presses can be very helpful work horses, but they can be dangerous. I am glad you are going the safe route. Good for you, and my many good wishes that your next press is reliable and safe.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

that sucks.... i would send it back and get a refund....


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

That is one of the main wires for the heating plate on top "DO NOT MISS WITH IT".....
for that wire to melt down like that there is lot of problems with the heater plate.it takes all most 15 amps to use one of them heat press and for that to happen so fast JUNKYARD IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

In the UK we have 'Trading Standards' who might be interested in firms importing 'dangerous goods'.
If this is a design fault & likely to happen with other presses then you should have a chat with the US equivalent, you might save someone else's press/home/life?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

the wire is for the filament. one of the filament wire is loose and when you plug it cause spark that causes the fire. If you have a little knowledge in electrical you can replace the wire but you need to tight it very well and check also the other end. if you have friend know some electrical it can be easily fix... Are there other parts burn inside or only this wire?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

.....you might want to check the "NOR Dale" out with the BBB.
....if they will not "make it right" , report them to the BBB.


Also.....check out this thread... http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t20727.html


----------



## m2c2designs (Feb 12, 2009)

Just a follow up. I bought a mighty press. Wow what a difference in construction and craftsmanship. I truly believe this press will last me forever. 

As for my black magic press, it is crushed up somewhere in the dump. The problem was that there wasn't a shrink tube on the wiring(according to the electrician). This allowed moisture to get into the connecting area of the platen connector. This allowed the bolt to corrode and rust, which in turn allowed the wire connector to burn free from the wire and platen. Causing the wire to ignite the wire covering.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Michael, best of luck with your new press. Sounds like a beauty. I share a love of the Mighty Press, I have one, too and it brings me alot of joy. 

Thank you very, very much for coming back with the follow up on what happened to your old press. That info just might really help someone stay safe in the future. Glad nothing serious happened to you, too. Best wishes.


----------



## GSSATerry (Feb 29, 2008)

m2c2designs said:


> I bought a heat press on Ebay from nordale imports in Arizona. Week before last I was getting ready to press a job. I got the first shirt warmed up and closed the press one of the wires started smoking, the outer cover caught on fire and the wire came loose from the right hand prong. My question after all of that is: how is the best way to fix this. I called nordale, I emailed them pics and they told me it wasn't under warranty(which I thought was 3yrs). Any way I can reattach the wire?
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Michael


Get a Hotronix ....

*WARRANTY DURATION:*
*The heating element shall be warranted for the life of all heat presses manufactured by Stahls® Hotronix. For Hotronix® brand heat presses there is a five(5) year warranty on major components, two(2) year warranty on the circuit board and a one(1) year on all other components. *

You will pay more than on E-Bay, but much cheaper than a fire clean up or lossing a customer because your press is down.

Good luck


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

John. We warranty the Sunie (our TransPro) press for 2 years and have had virtually no problems. If you bought it direct from Sunbie they also warrant the machines.


----------

